# POLICE



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

Do NOT **** with them in or around Waterfest.
Myself, along with any local will tell you that they will not take crap from anyone. If you're staying in Edison then you'll be fine. Edison cops for the most part don't care or pull you over unless you're doing something really stupid.
BUT, if you're on Route 18/Route 1 in or around any of the 'Brunswicks' I'd be careful. East Brunswick PD are really hard-headed and always cruising up and down Route 18. They don't like out-of-towners.
The easiest way to avoid the police is simply don't do anything stupid. Yes it looks cool when all the dubs are cruising together, No it doesn't look cool when one of them gets pulled over for trying to show-off or driving like a retard.
There is NO point in driving fast into waterfest. Nobody gives a **** how fast you drive or how loud your BOV is. Chances are there are 10 cars on that same stretch of highway that are faster then you.
As much as I love VWs, the last thing I want is some dumb **** plowing into the back of my parents car because he wanted to show everyone how his ****-stance handles in Jersey's **** roads.
Cheers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

I highly agree... Its an awe inspiring feeling having that many dubs in one area but the cops on and around 18 don't play... I live in the area as well and I have been pulled over for pulling off from a light too agressively.... I mean I pulled it a little hard but no skid and I didnt accelerate past 40 since I was getting off anyway and he came out of no where and followed me into a parking lot.... no ticket but seriously its NOT worth it...


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

I totally agree with both of your guys posts. East Brunswick cops are the worst, they're everywhere . If you got no front plate, tints, anything against the "law" they will stop you and right you a ticket no matter what pba or fop card you got. lol


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cops = never fun for a trip, although i did make a 12 hour trip to jersey and 12 hour back without being pulled over so i'm sure most of you that live a lot close should be able to do the same


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIpiggott)*

Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?


----------



## GTIpiggott (Aug 20, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Michigan only has rear plates , no one gave me crap for not having a front plate


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?

dont think so.


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?

i drove around in NY for almost a year with my old Washington tags on my GTi, and WA is a state that requires a front plate, as does NY, and never stopped for it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jersey cant cite you for another states plate requirement/NJ requirement.


----------



## 1VR62NV (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (boosted b5)*

i dont think this is anything new


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

nah you'll be fine but if you have tint on your front two door windows..... u'd better hope its not raining so u can roll them down lol


_Modified by undeadsole at 9:01 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

The MK3 is fishbowl status.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

lol wurd sometimes is nice to keep it simple... privacy is nice (had all windows tinted on previous car) but now my GLI has this like blue glass window and I think thats dead sexxy so no tint for me!!


_Modified by undeadsole at 9:01 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (jerseyjim0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jerseyjim0* »_I totally agree with both of your guys posts. East Brunswick cops are the worst, they're everywhere . If you got no front plate, *tint*, anything against the "law" they will stop you and right you a ticket no matter what pba or fop card you got. lol

Fixed








But seriously, if your car is not registered in Jersey, then they cannot enforce ANY of their motor vehicle equipment laws. You can have ANY % tint on, no front plate, and anything that isn't federally governed. That means if your windshield is tinted, then you can get a ticket.


----------



## quickhuh (Aug 16, 2004)

*Re: (R32R1)*

reason why i am taking my suv LOL. No worries, and the AC works perfectly fine.


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
Fixed








But seriously, if your car is not registered in Jersey, then they cannot enforce ANY of their motor vehicle equipment laws. You can have ANY % tint on, no front plate, and anything that isn't federally governed. That means if your windshield is tinted, then you can get a ticket.


Very well said!!


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (undeadsole)*

**** I need to peel the limo tint off my windshield.


----------



## coreyt (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

Technically they cant say anything because you are out of state your tint should be fine if its legal in your resident state?


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (coreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *coreyt* »_Technically they cant say anything because you are out of state your tint should be fine if its legal in your resident state?

Tint on the windshield is a federal law. Any officer from any state can write you for windshield tint if they're smart enough. 
edit: It is illegal to tint the windshield under the AS-1 line in EVERY state.


_Modified by R32R1 at 7:53 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## dj givv (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (R32R1)*

I am a local to Old Bridge and I too would like to agree with what everyone here is saying.....but i must warn you:
*
IF YOU THINK YOU ARE SAFE ON BACKROADS......WRONG!!! 
*
Last year i was driving down the backroads to get in and 3 cars were in front of me....sure enough 150yrds from the entrance 3 marlboro cops pop out of the woods and pull over the 3 cars in front of me. WOW! only time luck was on MY side huh.....


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
Tint on the windshield is a federal law. Any officer from any state can write you for windshield tint if they're smart enough. 
edit: It is illegal to tint the windshield under the AS-1 line in EVERY state.

_Modified by R32R1 at 7:53 PM 6-29-2009_

Yeah...I'm just joking; no tint on the windshield.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (Buck20.Vento)*

grow up and respect the cops and light up the blunt when you leave NJ?


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_grow up and respect the cops and light up the blunt when you leave NJ? 

Xeleventybillion
Seriously, act like a bunch of innocent little nuns anywhere around Raceway park.
All the towns are fairly small and route 18 runs through the middle of them. No better way of giving tickets out for cops if all of route 18 is packed with loud VWs and/or retards driving them.
Save it for the track, or for when you're in your own town.
I live in Edison. I know a lot of cops around here and have family in the force. They know wtf Waterfest is and know what to look out for. Granted that Edison is pretty chill and the cops are usually too lazy to do anything, don't test them.
Accidents are a whole new level. Every year it seems numerous people get into accidents because they were driving like a complete idiot or someone else behind them was. Don't risk it. You have absolutely nothing to prove to anyone.


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

i gotta chime in here for a second..
1) lived in the area for years.. manville, somerset,middlesex,edison,bound brook, now somerville.. in all of these towns 
ALL of the brunswick cops arent friendly. new brunswick cops, simply because there alot of crime and everyone is a criminal. north brunswick, south and east brunswick mostly because they fear there perfect little sububan white towns will be spoiled by drugs...young kids..fast cars.. alchohol. 
<---------- essentially all of what waterfest is about apart from volkswagens.
dont speed on: rt 18.. rt 1.. easton ave specifically because all of somerset cops will be there. And for those who dont know the state police task force has beengathering at the central Nj convention center by all the main hotels for a few years now.. state police dont play















I say good luck to all.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adriansaysstfu* »_Accidents are a whole new level. Every year it seems numerous people get into accidents because they were driving like a complete idiot or someone else behind them was. Don't risk it. You have absolutely nothing to prove to anyone.

I will say since I was recently involved in a reckless driving crash (not me lady on drugs picked my car to ram on 95), if ANYBODY decides to drive recklessly near me, don't be surprised when you stop and get pulled through your window onto the pavement. People don't realize how dangerous it is to drive like a dumbass in highly populated areas.


----------



## sunocoman (Jan 11, 2007)

i havnt had a problem in any state but ct, although my friend got in an accident on the nj freeway and i can say ive never seen a cop let alone a state cop that big, looked like the Russian from the Rocky movies. This will be my 3rd year and it looks like ill have to drive extra careful the widebody and flat black may draw some attension


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (sunocoman)*

The key is to remain low key.. last year i went.. and my car had tints all the way around.. loud exhaust (2.5 w/ a borla muffler).. and i just followed all traffic laws and what not.. if your in a place and stuff looks like its gettin outta hand.. LEAVE.. it may be fun and pic/video worthy.. but get away.. thats your best bet especially if you know that you have illegal mods or are in possesion of illegal items..


----------



## bangbus (Sep 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?


yes they can its tristate law to have a front plate i got one last year


----------



## Deeds4life (Aug 25, 2006)

two years ago i got pulled over for trying to take a left in a no left turning zone. I'm from ct and he was like u guys going to that waterfest thing? i was like yup. he was like this is how it works down here and let me know. just be nice to them and they will give you the same respect back.


----------



## MkIVwarrior (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (Deeds4life)*

last year I got a ticket for not wearing my seatbelt, really silly. Make sure you wear it they pry themselves on getting one of us.


----------



## empirerider (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: POLICE (adriansaysstfu)*

Gonna be extra careful this time got a ticket in buffalo last year and never payed.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Buck20.Vento)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?

nope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
However our state (along with just about every other state in the US) is $o Broke that they'll pull you over for whatever it is that they say is wrong with your car. Even if its 100% street legal. 
***One time I was pulled over at dusk down there by a cop (who found nothing on my license after checking it out on his computer)... I asked him, Why I was getting pulled over & he said "your rear license plate light is out"... & it wasn't.







***


_Modified by rippie74 at 3:06 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (R32R1)*

Keep this at the top, the more people who read it, the more they'll hopefully realize it's not worth it.


----------



## B-radVr6 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: POLICE (adriansaysstfu)*

trust me the windows will be down n the seat belt on. I dont like cops n the definitely dont like me. But i dont know if the cops can be any worse than scranton pa cops theyre all *****


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: POLICE (B-radVr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B-radVr6* »_trust me the windows will be down n the seat belt on. I dont like cops n the definitely dont like me. But i dont know if the cops can be any worse than scranton pa cops theyre all *****

A lot of cops are *********. A lot of teachers are *********. A lot of waitress' are *********.
There are ********* everywhere.
I can't tell you enough how many times I've heard kids say **** like 'Our town cops are *******s blah blah blah'.
Quite frankly you get pulled over for doing something stupid and the only retard is you. The cop is doing their job. I've gotten a lot of people out of trouble with certain cops around town.
Then again A TON of cops are complete douchebags on and off the force and that's just something that everyone will have to deal with. I'm not familiar with Scranton so I won't chime in on your case but if they really are all *******s the best way to take care of it is to be as low-key as possible and just drive like a nun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Just basically drive like you're 65 and you'll be fine. Unless you've got a B5 S4 and there's 2 car loads of kids in stolen hoopties trying to roll you.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*


_Quote, originally posted by *screwball* »_Just basically drive like you're 65 and you'll be fine. 

Exactly. Just don't act stupid. Even if you wanna keep up with a group, don't do it. It's not worth it.
The 1 time I've been pulled over for speeding was when I was trying to keep up with a "cruise" to Show n' Go. Luckily I didn't get a ticket but it made me realize that for any reason, even if it's trying to keep up with your buddies on a way to a show, it's not worth it at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (im no hero x)*

the first day i tinted my front windows i got pulled [email protected]







both in East Brunswick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SudZero (Jun 2, 2008)

East Brunswick cops are the best. I live there. Thy all look like gi Joe. Lol


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (SudZero)*

thank god i wont have to see these guys for the whole weeekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and thats me pulling out of my driveway at 430am,, hmm whats that doing there?


----------



## SudZero (Jun 2, 2008)

lol looks like a stakeout


----------



## jbuggin (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (SudZero)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SudZero* »_East Brunswick cops are the best. I live there. Thy all look like gi Joe. Lol

yeah the best at being the worst


----------



## runvsofme07 (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (jbuggin)*

VR6-EURO.. Who is the D-BOY on your block.. lol that definitely looked like they are waitin for someone to leave..


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

*FV-QR*

don't get me started on EBruns cops...


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

I wish I could tell you. They like to grAb me when I'm scraping on a turn. Let's put it this way they're nOt the nicest people around


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (im no hero x)*

bump for this thread hopefully everyone drives safe and smart this year. last thing we need is to get pulled just for driving a dub. cuz they saw some other a**hole being stupid


----------



## rawkusmode32 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: (VR6_EURO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6_EURO* »_thank god i wont have to see these guys for the whole weeekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








and thats me pulling out of my driveway at 430am,, hmm whats that doing there?










he had a booty call at your neighbors house


----------



## VR6_EURO (Jan 7, 2009)

i wouldnt be surprised, lol


----------



## KTmac (Jun 20, 2006)

oh boy, we have lucked out 3 years in a row, and we are staying at a hotel in south brunswick so the heads up is nice!


_Modified by KTmac at 6:44 PM 7-13-2009_


----------



## listentophilll (Sep 28, 2005)

just curious, anyone get pulled over for having their license plate on the windsheild, in the car?


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: (listentophilll)*

thats how i am rolling down cuz i am gonna be running a euro plate on the back. i know my freind has a shaved hatch and he has his in his rear window and never gets bother


----------



## KTmac (Jun 20, 2006)

i went to look at a car in jersey and the kid i was follwing back got pulled over for tint, and for having the licence in the front window instead of on the front bumper


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (KTmac)*

TTT


----------



## Minor_Threat (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

Remember 
Speed Limit on Rt 18 is 45 MPH


----------



## flipsry09 (Jun 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (screwball)*

ebpd ftw


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (flipsry09)*

hopfully the cops wont be d*icks this year!


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (B4kanye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *B4kanye* »_hopfully the cops wont be d*icks this year!

If you don't give them a reason for them to be *****, then they won't be.
Simple.


----------



## B4kanye (Nov 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (adriansaysstfu)*

like 2 years ago they were just pulling people over as you went thourgh the tolls to make check and make sure everything was legit


----------



## travi5 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (B4kanye)*

Haha, yes. Trust the OP, cops here are absolute *****. East Brunswick...


----------



## RenegadeVW (Feb 16, 2003)

*Re: (R32R1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R32R1* »_
That means if your windshield is tinted, then you can get a ticket.


Crap


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (RenegadeVW)*

Dont forget about your front plates....every damn year they either get me or one of us in the cruise there


----------



## TM87 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jbuggin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jbuggin* »_the first day i tinted my front windows i got pulled [email protected]







both in East Brunswick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Same thing happend to me.As i was pulling from the tint place,the DMV officer turned his lights on.Didnt get a ticket cuz my car has VT plates.
Im deffinatly staying low key,blending in w the granpas in the right lane.I drove w suspended license for over 4yrs so it wouldnt be hard.
No front plate,tinted windows so hopefully it will pass me,eventhough i donthave luck w these thing.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (RenegadeVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RenegadeVW* »_
Crap

haha


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

Looks like I'm sticking to drinking at my hotel.


----------



## MRMK2 (Jun 16, 2008)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*

I wonder how many cops in EB are reading the Waterfest threads right now...
They do suck... I bet this Friday they are all sitting in the briefing rooms looking of the moving violation laws to see just how many tickets they can give out....


----------



## EuroKing (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: (MRMK2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MRMK2* »_I wonder how many cops in EB are reading the Waterfest threads right now...
They do suck... I bet this Friday they are all sitting in the briefing rooms looking of the moving violation laws to see just how many tickets they can give out....









They gotta get their quota's lol. Its tough in the streets


----------



## undeadsole (May 2, 2009)

wait so how many people actually got tickets at waterfest?? just curious...


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1VR62NV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1VR62NV* »_i dont think this is anything new.

Check sig.


----------



## thatguy35 (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: (EuroKing)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroKing* »_Dont forget about your front plates....every damn year they either get me or one of us in the cruise there









thats why i love PA


----------



## Thehatta (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
Check sig. 

Awsome link...mucho helpo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Suspekt (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Thehatta)*


----------



## sweetnsourmk2 (May 13, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Suspekt)*

i got pulled over leaving sunday sitting in traffic for not having my front plate on and got a ticket... gotta love thos old bridge township cops..







first and last time i do something stupid like that around there


----------



## Hondasmash (Feb 3, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (sweetnsourmk2)*

Theres an old bridge cop on here. he got me into the vw scene. gonna party at his house this year. most cops dont care about tints, license plates, etc. if you have tints and get stopped roll them down and turn on ur interior lights keep the hands at 10 and 2. those tickets are just a couple bucks, no points anyway. be honest and respectful. everyone forgets cops are normal guys and have worked cars to. 
now marlboro cops.... just stay away, lol got stopped there 3x for tints on an untinted car.


----------



## shaunraney (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm still rocking fishbowl status, 4x4 status and my front plate is held on with zipties. (MKV GTI grilles FTW).
I also keep my GoPro in the car when I know there's a CHANCE I might get pulled over for something BS. Videotaping the cops isn't a way to make friends but it's something for me to fall back on if I have to defend my self from stupid tickets.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIpiggott* »_Michigan only has rear plates , no one gave me crap for not having a front plate 


No. They can only enforce local laws. Since they "do not know" laws from out of state they cannot enforce them.


----------



## duffmanh06 (Apr 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shaunraney* »_I'm still rocking fishbowl status, 4x4 status and my front plate is held on with zipties. (MKV GTI grilles FTW).
I also keep my GoPro in the car when I know there's a CHANCE I might get pulled over for something BS. Videotaping the cops isn't a way to make friends but it's something for me to fall back on if I have to defend my self from stupid tickets.


Be careful with that. Some places it is illegal to videotape someone without their consent.


----------



## Johnny Knoxville (Mar 5, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (duffmanh06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duffmanh06* »_
No. They can only enforce local laws. Since they "do not know" laws from out of state they cannot enforce them. 


ummm it's called jurisdiction


----------



## FlexedGTi (Aug 6, 2009)

cops can bust u for anything...i got a ticket for chasing seagulls, another for roofhopping...which taught me this: do whatever the hell you want cus they're gna **** with you anyway


----------



## Babadude (Oct 5, 2009)

I got pulled over last year for having too many people in the car. Had a provisional license. Honestly they will ticket you for anything these days with the economy and all


----------



## Blacknlow (Sep 30, 2009)

I figured this was a good topic to post in. Anyone traveling from the south through the DC area, DC does have speed activated cameras!!! My parents live in VA and I live in NE and I just got a 200 dollar ticket for going through one. Just a heads up for the dub world! I know I will be putting on some reflector spray


----------



## surrealchemist (May 17, 2010)

Deeds4life said:


> two years ago i got pulled over for trying to take a left in a no left turning zone. I'm from ct and he was like u guys going to that waterfest thing? i was like yup. he was like this is how it works down here and let me know. just be nice to them and they will give you the same respect back.


I would urge everyone to remember not to do that on rt 18. I was going to P.C. Richards last Labor Day to get a TV in my uncle's SUV before I had my GTI and he made a turn and neither of us noticed any signs saying you couldn't. He let us off with a warning after he saw the bigass flat screen in the back helping to support a local business and pay his salary. 

I never had any issues on Rt. 1 which I take a lot. I am new to the area and used to be up in Bloomfield and worked in Newark where they have more important things to worry about.


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

bangbus said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *Buck20.Vento* »_Can Jersey cops give me a ticket for not having an (out of state) front plate?
> 
> 
> yes they can its tristate law to have a front plate i got one last year


if your state does not require a front plate they CANNOT give you a ticket for it


----------



## Dubbinjet1.8t (Oct 18, 2008)

Johnny Knoxville said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *duffmanh06* »_
> No. They can only enforce local laws. Since they "do not know" laws from out of state they cannot enforce them.
> 
> 
> ummm it's called jurisdiction


umm thats sumthing they dont have.... if the car is register in a state that does not require a front plate they CANNOT GIVE YOU A TICKET> if they do Fight it ove rthe phone with the court house. DO NOT PAY JERSEY COPS ANY MORE ****ING MONEY.. they make enough ass it is.

i also own a 350z nismo with south carolina plates i only have the rear on it nad its been in jersey for like a year and no problems


----------



## mk4gtivrsick (Nov 15, 2009)

this thread is very ****ing gay! :thumbup:


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

what about cats? can/will they give an out of towner a ticket for no cat converter?


----------



## 95GTIVR6Speed (Feb 4, 2006)

Teknojnky said:


> what about cats? can/will they give an out of towner a ticket for no cat converter?


You do know it is a federal law on all cars after 1975 to have one, right? If they (law enforcement) inspect your vehicle, they could give you a ticket anywhere. You should have just gutted the honeycomb so that you still have the appearance of a functioning cat.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

95GTIVR6Speed said:


> You do know it is a federal law on all cars after 1975 to have one, right? If they (law enforcement) inspect your vehicle, they could give you a ticket anywhere. You should have just gutted the honeycomb so that you still have the appearance of a functioning cat.


Well I didn't know what the exact year was in the USA. As for the cat, it's a long story but I do want to put one back on soon enough.


----------



## njwill33 (Oct 23, 2009)

jersey cops love handing out loud exhaust tickets


----------



## euromaxituning (May 30, 2004)

Yup, I'd act mature if I were you. Specially if you have Canadian plates


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

Teknojnky said:


> what about cats? can/will they give an out of towner a ticket for no cat converter?


 I wont be driving my car this yr but I will say
Im not sure about Nj but I think Ny can give you a fine for 2k or up to 5K fine and confiscate your car if they like if theres no cat on.
Everyone just drive easy, dont switch lanes like crazy,ziptie your front plate its not a big deal.


----------



## veedub-less (Dec 18, 2007)

englishtown has some new officers on the force and they're going ticket crazy. just be careful in the englishtown area


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

Does anyone want to street race while we are down there? I'm in!


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

Im sureone of the brunsiwck cops wouldnt mind going , they can clock your run too opcorn:


----------



## MgVw09 (Jan 21, 2009)

PA FTW.. no front license plate and just got a new windshield so no rearview mirrow and emissions/inspection stickers dont think jersey can do much about it?


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

Its all been said but overall.. speeding and loud exhuast will prob get you tickets. Granted the most common of all.. is a OBSTRUCTION OF VIEW 

this is giving when they check your car and cant find anything else.. well they give this for any flag, air freshness, gps, anything mounted on windshield... 

usually like 55 bux or so. most people wont stick around to argue it or go to court so they get away with it.. 

cop will say, " well ill let you go on speeding but you will get a OBSTRUCTION ticket.. its no points(like that makes it better).." 

lol


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

What about cellphones? Out here in Quebec it's a fine if you are driving and talking/texting.
Does the same apply to NY/NJ?


----------



## 95GTIVR6Speed (Feb 4, 2006)

It's outright illegal to talk in NY without hands free. In NJ, it is a secondary violation; meaning they can only cite it for you if they pull you over for something else.

But please, keep your damn eyes on the road!


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

95GTIVR6Speed said:


> It's outright illegal to talk in NY without hands free. In NJ, it is a secondary violation; meaning they can only cite it for you if they pull you over for something else.
> 
> But please, keep your damn eyes on the road!


That is wrong!! It is a primary offence now in Jersey!!! Hands free only!!!! If you are on a cell they can pull you and write you a nice hefty ticket!! My wife's sister(who works for the state) got pulled for this right after the new law went into effect about 2 years ago!!


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

Hands free only like here is what I wanted to know. Thanks guys!


----------



## 95GTIVR6Speed (Feb 4, 2006)

cabbievr6 said:


> That is wrong!! It is a primary offence now in Jersey!!! Hands free only!!!! If you are on a cell they can pull you and write you a nice hefty ticket!! My wife's sister(who works for the state) got pulled for this right after the new law went into effect about 2 years ago!!


They must have changed it then.


----------



## dnastyestofallds (May 15, 2007)

GETTING A TICKET FOR TINTS ON A CAR IS A SECONDARY THEY CAN'T PULL YOU OVER FOR TINTS UNLESS YOU HAVE COMITTED A TRAFIC VIOLATION OR SOMETHING FIRST:thumbup:


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

WONGGG Cops can do whatever they want,
whenever in doubt theres always Probable Cause.


----------



## 95GTIVR6Speed (Feb 4, 2006)

Correct. They can ALWAYS say they had probable cause or even a reasonable suspicion to pull you over. The threshold for proving either is extremely narrow.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

All "This was said to me in the past driving various cars cruising no speeding no switching lanes much..Just few this i got pulled over for in the state of nj 
-I got a bad oder of marjuana coming from this car!! (all windows up,winter time)... 
-Everyone in this vehicle fits the discribtion of a crime that was just committed!!(just left diner while same cops were eating at the same place) 
-Have you been drinking, your swerving all over the place!! (switch lanes to get gas)
-You carrying any type of weapons ...guns......ozi's!!(a f en joke,winter time going home,I seriously laughed at them, then they kep telling me which way I should be going if im heading to ny,lmao -nuebies prob out of college with no common sence
*this dont apply to every cop so you cops dont get offended


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

NYC4LYFE said:


> All "This was said to me in the past driving various cars cruising no speeding no switching lanes much..Just few this i got pulled over for in the state of nj
> -I got a bad oder of marjuana coming from this car!! (all windows up,winter time)...
> -Everyone in this vehicle fits the discribtion of a crime that was just committed!!(just left diner while same cops were eating at the same place)
> -Have you been drinking, your swerving all over the place!! (switch lanes to get gas)
> ...


I had a cop pull me for my tint, and after I told him that I tinted half of his co-workers personal cars he said that he didnt see my front tag!??
So he tried to detain me as long as possible then let me go with some type of BS warning! 

...My advise to anyone coming down, stay on the straight and narrow!! Cops will find anything to F with you!! If you dont want the hassel to draw attention to yourself!!


----------



## kevsgti (Nov 20, 2003)

Racing is FUN!!


----------



## soulcontrol (Apr 6, 2009)

East Brunswick has the highest DWI pull overs in the state. jus thought id let ya kno!


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

cabbievr6 said:


> I had a cop pull me for my tint, and after I told him that I tinted half of his co-workers personal cars he said that he didnt see my front tag!??
> So he tried to detain me as long as possible then let me go with some type of BS warning!
> 
> ...My advise to anyone coming down, stay on the straight and narrow!! Cops will find anything to F with you!! If you dont want the hassel to draw attention to yourself!!


You gotta love 'em :thumbdown:
Atleastyou got out of BS :thumbup:


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

NYC4LYFE said:


> You gotta love 'em :thumbdown:
> Atleastyou got out of BS :thumbup:


..yeah about as much as a root canal!!:thumbdown:


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

i've never had my front plate on. Got a warning for it the other day when nabbed at a speed trap (cops STANDING on the side of the road with a radar gun :banghead: )
I can't find it though and I'm heading out tomorrow morning >_<

Definitive answer, please;

can I 'git got' by a cop in NJ for not having a front *CONNECTICUT* plate?

I heard someone say something about a tristate law about that, but others were saying that a police in a state can only enforce their state regulations on cars registered in that state.


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

already saw a cop roll through our parking lot at the days hotel..theres a handful of us here but no1 outside...we were walking in and he was scopin out the area already...


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

Everyone should GTG n roll out tacks for the cops to run over then clean up the mess so everyone can move on


----------



## dirtywabbit84 (Mar 17, 2004)

jescarabt said:


> already saw a cop roll through our parking lot at the days hotel..theres a handful of us here but no1 outside...we were walking in and he was scopin out the area already...


 
Jess...sometimes they come to look for tetas...so be carefull:laugh:


----------

